# Poll - Comments on DRI/Club Tours to Ireland, Portugal, Costa Rica etc.



## seema (Sep 10, 2012)

I wonder if anyone as attended these Diamond Resort International Tours, to these or other places. 

Of note, the 2 options for Ireland next year are already sold out.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 27, 2012)

I am considering taking their tour to china. The last post on this thread was Sept.  I am hoping someone has taken one of their tours since then and can comment.


----------



## dwojo (Dec 27, 2012)

We were going to do an Ireland tour but decided against it because we will be going there in 2014 for a family wedding.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 28, 2012)

dwojo said:


> We were going to do an Ireland tour but decided against it because we will be going there in 2014 for a family wedding.



Did you get far enough in your research to determine quality and price comparisons?


----------

